
Computer scientists take over electronic voting machine - nreece
http://www.physorg.com/news169133727.html
======
JimmyL
_In 2007, Shacham first described return-oriented programming, which is a
powerful systems security exploit that generates malicious behavior by
combining short snippets of benign code already present in the system._

The only references I can find to _return-oriented programing_ are either by
Shacham (who "invented" it) or his grad students. Is this another name for a
technique that's been around for a while, an academic who's making it sound
revolutionary to get grants, a legitimate new tool for analyzing exploits, or
just some PR crap?

